# need advice



## Karda (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi, i want to re handle this spoon knife. Could somebody give me an idea about what would be the best way to do this. I need a longer handle so I can use 2 hands thanks Mike


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 19, 2019)

The only advice I can give for a bigger handle is...get a bigger piece of wood!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 19, 2019)

Sorry Mike that was wrong. It's been a long day. I just got home and I dealt with some idiots today. Sorry.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Karda (Oct 19, 2019)

thats ok Eric we all have those days, i already have the wood and it is bigger

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 20, 2019)

How is it fixed in present handle?


----------



## Karda (Oct 20, 2019)

check the picture, it appears to be hidden tang


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2019)

Square up the block, then, I would suggest making a sandwich of the handle. On the one side, carve, chisel out the handle to fit in just shy of the thickness of the metal. Epoxy the two pieces together. Put 2 pins in the handle to hold it together. You may be able to use the old ferrule. File the end to fit the ferrule. Glue it on.
Shape it till you're happy with it. Sand and finish.


----------



## Karda (Oct 20, 2019)

that is what I was thinking but I'm not sure how it will work with that short of a tang and the torque that is put on it, I'll try. If it don't work ill try again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2019)

You could use some 1" id copper pipe for a new ferrule. Then it would be more stout. I bought a length of it, just so I have some for future tool making opportunities....


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karda (Oct 20, 2019)

ok thanks, copper is a good idea but 1" inch is a bit overkill The ferall thats on it now looks like .5 inch


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 20, 2019)

The bigger and longer ferrule will give you more support and strength that you need.


----------



## Karda (Oct 20, 2019)

I TOOK off the ferrule, i measure 3/4" I knocked of the handle. I assumed it had a flat tang but its a rattail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Oct 20, 2019)

There are a million vids on utube showing how to fit up a stub tang knife couple that with the reinforcement tips the guys have given should work. Dont skimp on epoxy - spring for the strongest - that and ferrule should hold.... i wouldn't use a hard to glue wood for the handle - somethimg really resinous might eventually work against you....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karda (Oct 20, 2019)

could give me some brand of epoxy that would work


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Oct 21, 2019)

You can get the top knife stuff from Jantz (www.knifemaking.com) or a 4500# by Bob Smith Industries on Amazon... if you don't want to wait the Permatex 30 min is 3500# and its pretty much available everywhere - walmart, ace hardware, big box lumber etc....

if you have a Woodcraft or Rockler in your area yiu might give them a call - or a knifemaking store but that is much slimmer odds... but those guys will typically carry a high strength epoxy on the shelf... the big thing for you is bond strength- you don't have to worry if it's clear etc...


----------



## Karda (Oct 21, 2019)

any over the counter epoxy, I don't want to spend a lot for a special knife epoxy. for one knife. I want to use the sandwich method to make the handle. I want to turn the handle on my lathe but I will need to use glue blocks because I don't have any scrap on my work piece Do you h and ave any idea how I can do that and center it properly. If I can't do that I will have to find another piece


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Oct 21, 2019)

If you want to do it like a full tang you will need to hollow out the bed for the tang but how are you going to get a fastener through it? Are you going to ferrule the top?


----------



## Karda (Oct 21, 2019)

here is a video of how i want to make the handle only I am carving in the recess and turning the shape. Hand assembly starts at about 2.05 Minutes. i want to use a clear epoxy that way i can use it with my wood turning. bottles or tubes would be best. When I use a syringe I always get an air bubble or blockage in one side then the rest won't come out even thanks Mike


----------

